# Top ways to increase horsepower vol 1



## 200SXTREME (Dec 4, 2002)

As an owner of a 98 200sx standard model.. I am constantly researching ways to increase the horse on my 115hp GA16. Obviously engine swapping or turbocharging will set anyone good, but what about the invididual lesser expensive changes you can do.


*Horsepower*

1. Cold Air Intake (10 hp) (150-300 $$)
2. CATBACK Full exhaust w exhaust tip (10 hp) (220-400$$)
3. High Performance Spark Plugs (3-5 hp) (25-40 $$)


Please add to the list of possible add-ons/conversions


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

You are dreaming with those HP figures.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

200SXTREME said:


> *As an owner of a 98 200sx standard model.. I am constantly researching ways to increase the horse on my 115hp GA16. Obviously engine swapping or turbocharging will set anyone good, but what about the invididual lesser expensive changes you can do.
> 
> 
> Horsepower
> ...


Check out www.sentra.net and see the section engine mods for dyno charts on all the popular mods.

Mike


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah there is no way in hell you'll see those gains. If somebody can prove otherwise I'll do those mods right away!


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

The power gains are a bit liberal, maybe if you were thinking of crank hp gains they wouldn't be but not at the wheels. Plus you can add some other things like lightened flywheel, underdrive pullies, upgraded throttle, ecu, cams, headers (big gain on headers on virtually any car), basic tuning of the car (upgraded oil, advanced timing, etc), lighter wheels and better tires. This list could go on and on to the point of pretty much rebuilding the entire engine from suspsention to the block, hehe


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

right!!!!!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

or u could do like im going to be doing over the next few months. get the crank shot peened and micropolished, arp rod bolts, either buy some custom rods or get stockers shot peened, 10.5:1 or 11.0:1 pistons, hs header, pr intake, se-r tb, upgrade mass air, dp nitrous 100 shot, 259 or 370cc injectors, 255lph fuel pump, fpr, bigger exhaust w/no cat, 4 puck clutch, lightened stock flywheel, head work..and whatever else i can think of. this is gonna take me atleast a year to do though.


----------



## chongo (Sep 25, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *or u could do like im going to be doing over the next few months. get the crank shot peened and micropolished, arp rod bolts, either buy some custom rods or get stockers shot peened, 10.5:1 or 11.0:1 pistons, hs header, pr intake, se-r tb, upgrade mass air, dp nitrous 100 shot, 259 or 370cc injectors, 255lph fuel pump, fpr, bigger exhaust w/no cat, 4 puck clutch, lightened stock flywheel, head work..and whatever else i can think of. this is gonna take me atleast a year to do though. *


 Thats gonna cost mad $$$$$$$$$. Good luck  .


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i know..thats why its gonna take about a year to do.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Dynamite and a large rubber band...*

Common... no one wants to try my Wiley Coyote idea? quarter mile in under 3 seconds, no?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

or how about an acme rocetpack and roller skates?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No too much rolling friction with roller skates... dynamite and rubberband will propel the vehicle off the ground... I never said you'd be going in a horizontal direction...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

You can save all your money from those upgrades and just buy a better engine. Thats my route.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

for the money id spend in putting an sr20 in my car..i could either buy a classic se-r or build my engine how i want to. if i got a sr20 powered car id be doing asically the same thing to it as i will this engine. so i actually am saving money in the long run. too no one has done anything w/the ga


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

quick question:

what's the stock hp to the wheels of the sr20de engine?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

about 120


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

Horsepower

1. Cold Air Intake (10 hp) (150-300 $$)
2. CATBACK Full exhaust w exhaust tip (10 hp) (220-400$$)
3. High Performance Spark Plugs (3-5 hp) (25-40 $$)
    

Maybe in your dreams, you would get that much horsepower, with all that you might get 3hp at the wheels.

your best bet if you want a ga16de to be quick you need a turbo, adds 80whp.


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

it's 132 at the wheel and 140 at the crank


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

For real?...thats not too bad...not like being rated 115 and getting 80+.


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

yep go to hotshot.com and it will show you all the specs, they have a dino chart too. 80whp a 7 psi. its rated up to 18psi I think.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

he means ga's are rated 115 and actually make around 89. no way is a stock sr 132 at the wheels. you lose atleast 15% thru the drivetrain.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Katana200sx  Thats what I was referring to.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

no problem man


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Freakin' Rican said:


> *it's 132 at the wheel and 140 at the crank *


132??? yeah on a heavily modified SR20... 115 to 120 stock (at the wheels)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

With HS header, intake, 2" crush bent exhaust and after market muffler...




_
The peak wheel horsepower gained was approximatly 12 HP and a torque gain of 18.5. It's even more impressive if you look at the usable mid-range area of the powerband. In the 5250 RPM area we showed a very respectable increase of 20.4 HP and at 4250 RPM we showed a 21.9 gain in torque. Alone, The Hotshot header gives about 7-8 more peak wheel hp than stock and 10-11 hp around 5500 RPM. 

Once again the GA16DE preforms well to bolt on applications. It also shows gains of almost twice that of the D16 Honda engine with the same modifications. 

_


----------



## MtbB14 (Sep 22, 2002)

SR20s are good engine but wouldnt u feel better knowin that u beat the crap outta them without the almight Sr2ode? I know i would....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um about those numbers, 10hp is about right for a CAI (in some cases) the hotshot is dyno proven at a 9hp increase. Don't forget, no 2 engines are the same, one car might only get 7 while another with the same engine may get 12.

on the exhaust, 10hp is right on the money. My GA16 dynoed 10.4 hp increase after I added my stromung. Nuff said.

wires are a bit different. Most modification to the wires will not achieve much HP unless the car is already modded. It's like adding an ignition system to a completely stock car.
On a stock engine, a better spark might achieve 1-2hp, on a highly boosted engine with many mods, a better spark could add maybe 5-10hp

(you can see my dyno at: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/dyno.html)


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

for one , it's
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/dynos.html (note the s)\
also.. what was with your 'after' dyno sheet? It got shaky at like 5200rpm and went right up to 97, then back down.... that seems wierd


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

also, look at where your rpm's let up. 6600rpm??


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Your dyno looks alot more impressive than mine...except that mine didn't jump like yours did....but 10 hp from just the exhaust?? Damn, I must need a tune up.  

Oh, but then again, I got an automaic....soooo....


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

ignition wires- no gains except on heavily worked motor
91 intake cam-5 hp $50-100
JWT cams-good stuff
header-7-10 hp $300-
intake- injen, stillen, jwt pop, custom- around 5 hp
spark plugs- nice set of platinum NGK will do
advance timing- 17 degrees
g20 ecu or JWT ecu- $100-$600
exhaust- custom or cat back-$200- exhuast has very little hp gains, the exhaust system on the se-r is actually a very nice setup. catbacks may give u 4 hp
nology coil booster- boosts ur ignition, not necessary unless turbo, nitro, or all motor-cams, header, head work
fuel pressure reg- not necessary unless turbo, nitro, or all motor
extrude honeing-porting.. lots of $$ and down time
turbo, aftermarket, or engine swap-$2500-$5000
nitro- quick and resonable, but seems like everyones got it


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok would someone plz tell my friend he's full of it...
He keeps telling me a CAI will give a car between 15-30 hp. I showed him this thread and he says "oh, that's NISSANS.. what do you expect?" I guess he assumes every other car is superior.. but honestly, how much MAX hp are you going to get from an intake?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

according to dyno #'s you acually lose 2-3 hp from those so called high performace plugs....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

10 hp tops! your friend hes an uneducated opinion...


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

And still, he (and another guy I know) say "That's just for Nissans.. it'll be 20-30 on a Honda....." heheh..


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i have a friend with a mustang, and he thinks adding an intake adds like 40hp, what a dumbass


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*UMMM*



sr20 805 said:


> *i have a friend with a mustang, and he thinks adding an intake adds like 40hp, what a dumbass *


Not that it will make 40HP but it may produce more than 20 on a larger motor like that.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

depends on how built the motor is. that's why u see a muffler or intake adding 10-20hp on a turbocharged car in magazines.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

The best upgrades I ever made are these:

NOS nitrous kit - Dont have dyno #s, but you def. feel that!
Fidanza flywheel - Revs so much easier, which frees up ponies to the wheel
HS Header - slight increase in power, but it sounds badass anyways

PS- You'll need a performance clutch if you plan to put what you make with nitrous to the ground!


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i have a friend with a mustang, and he thinks adding an intake adds like 40hp, what a dumbass *


My boyfriend has a mustang too, and he told me if I put a CAI on my car it'd give it 35 hp...  Must be a Mustang thing..

Actually I take that back..... I have a friend who drives a Nissan, a truck actually, and he told me 50. heh.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

not all mustang owners are ignorant. i mean my friend thought the arospeed front mount cai was an intercooler but it looks similar. he knows it doesnt add 20hp though


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

1. Cold Air Intake (03 hp) (150-300 $$)
2. CATBACK Full exhaust w exhaust tip (05 hp) (220-400$$)
3. High Performance Spark Plugs (.02 hp) (25-40 $$)
4. Coil overs, and AGX struts.. lower car means less wind under car.. more front downforce.. not really HP, but helps put the HP you have to the ground..
5. lightened flywheel (2-3 hp)?
6. lightened pulley (2-3)
7. turbo kit (70-???)
8. nAWZ (50-????)
9. JWT cams (40 @ 7300)
10. JWT ECU (helps ECU out)
11. Nology's Ground WIre Kit.. (in my car, it made i huge low end torque differnece)
12. gigantic aluminum wing (-2 hp)
13. huge robotic looking ground effects (-2 - 5 HP)
14. C/F hood (more hp to wheels)
15. rob your car of any weight (more hp to wheels)

hehe, as of like #12 i forgot the rest of the stuff...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dyno'd my car about 3 weeks ago with only a Hot Shot CAI. Assuming my car made 89 HP and 91 TQ stock at the wheels, this shows that the HS CAI gave me 5 HP and 8 TQ. Please note I have a 5 speed and i have 17" wheels. I also had really bad pinging between 3 and 4000 RPMS in the first few runs.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on guys, do the spark plugs really give you any hp at all?
Holy 200sx...
Thats a maddddddd funny post! LOL!

But...is that really true? [email protected] for the JWT Cams????? That can't be right... I thinked you F*ed up?
Even if that wa true. I guess that counts out us guys with the rev limiter!!!! LOL!


And those of you who think that a CAI will add 40hp to your car!! Get real!!! Unless of course you driving a car that uses nitrous methane! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

actually he is prolly asuming that u have the jwt ecu with bumps ur red line up to 7300 rpms


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The cams do give you some 40 HP if used in conjunction with the JWT ECU. Check out sentra.net and they have dyno charts to back it up. 

I have to disagree with holy200sx on numbers 3, 10 , 14 and 15. The wires only restore lost horsepower, i dont think they are that much of a power adder. I could be wrong on this though. The JWT ECU adds i believe 10HP. 14 and 15 is not really true. Its not that it gives more HP to the wheels it just allows for a better power to weight distribution.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i'm disappointed in all of you.. you're forgeting the most important mod of them alll


STICKERS!

man, each one is like 10WHP, AND if it says Type-R on it.. thats like 15


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

IXLR8se-r said:


> *i'm disappointed in all of you.. you're forgeting the most important mod of them alll
> 
> 
> STICKERS!
> ...


hell yeah! those type r stickers add shitloads of HP. You can even feel it when you have them in your hand. The bigger ones get hot if you hold them to long.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

oh yeah.. like those huge window eyelid decals... 2nd in line has to be the GT-R sticker.. i'm telling you, 3 or 4 of those stickers.. its like having a 75-shot of nnnaawwwsss


----------

